# What's the funniest racial slur?



## Celestine (Nov 11, 2021)

Or if you think more than one is funny, rank them


----------



## Thomas Paine (Nov 11, 2021)

I always thought Cobra Jumper or Street Pajeet were funny


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Nov 11, 2021)

Latinx and Chinx amuse me. Mostly because they're really fucking offensive to most it applies to but now it's woke so its okay.

I can Latinx as much as I want and I can expect back pats for using it.

I first came across Chinx on a meme, but after seeing it used seriously multiple times on twitter my sides were in orbit.


----------



## Celestine (Nov 11, 2021)

I don't hear it get used much anymore but "wetback" always makes me laugh. It's so ridiculous.


----------



## JULAY (Nov 11, 2021)

Jigaboo, hands down.


----------



## Action Orange (Nov 11, 2021)

"Peckerwood" is a good one for whites that isnt that well known. If one of the like 2 at most black ppl that use this site see this: you're fucking welcome.

"Coonass" is great but has limited appeal as it's just for hicks from the bayou, but if you're ever in Nawlins go nuts.

For blacks "bluegum" takes the cake.

But it's honestly hard to choose, theres so many slurs that are ace.


----------



## Moff Ensign (Nov 11, 2021)

Porch monkey


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Nov 11, 2021)

My favorite slur is the one they use for black people who live on the planet Mars.


Niggers


----------



## GooglePuppet (Nov 11, 2021)

Dune Coon & Hole get me every time.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Nov 11, 2021)

Gotta go with street shitter.


----------



## Product Placement (Nov 11, 2021)

jiggaboo, just a funny word to say


----------



## MrTroll (Nov 11, 2021)

Christkiller.


----------



## Lowlife Adventures (Nov 11, 2021)

Basketball-American always makes me chuckle


----------



## Tard Police (Nov 11, 2021)

People of crime, I like to use it as an alternative plural form of "NIGGER!!!"


----------



## Secret Messages (Nov 11, 2021)

Slope is great because it’s an actual word so I can use it in public and have a giggle about it


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Nov 11, 2021)

Kraut-mick


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Nov 11, 2021)

Moon cricket is my personal favorite porch monkey is a close second.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Nov 11, 2021)

I like Chinky as an adjective. Evokes the “chinasound.mp3” and is always a great way of describing my preferences.


----------



## BingBong (Nov 11, 2021)

Moff Ensign said:


> Porch monkey


damn, you stole mine


----------



## Mediocre (Nov 11, 2021)

Sand Nigger


----------



## Celestine (Nov 11, 2021)

Or if you think more than one is funny, rank them


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Nov 11, 2021)

Jig, zipperhead, wop, sandalfag, curry huffer.


----------



## thismanlies (Nov 11, 2021)

I always thought prairie nigger and wagon burner were underappreciated.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 11, 2021)

Chinaman because it's so hilariously uncreative


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Nov 11, 2021)

ching chong


----------



## Racist Trash (Nov 11, 2021)

Golliwog


----------



## Puck (Nov 11, 2021)

zipperhead always gives me a good chuckle


----------



## came4nudes (Nov 11, 2021)

Perker is my go to for sand people


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Nov 12, 2021)

Sambo
Belsen
Lebjack
Dune Coon
Gook
Skippy
Spade
Jig
Towlie
Freddo Frog
Jaffa
Boong


----------



## legtard respecter (Nov 12, 2021)

jersh introduced me to the phrase "smoked irish" on his fediverse feed


----------



## Billy Beer (Nov 12, 2021)

Chinky because it isn't a slur around my parts, it's a type of food. "I fancy a chinky tonight." "I'm nipping to the chinkies"

Spook, because its slang for an undercover agent.

Wog, because the yanks don't find it offensive. On most American websites you can call someone a wog and only Brits know what it means.

In the same way I can type fag online, because it means cigarettes. 

The funniest slurs are the ones that hold a mirror up to do-gooders own hypocrisy and censorship


----------



## GhostButt (Nov 12, 2021)

mooncricket

vanilla gorilla


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Nov 12, 2021)

Some of these I never heard of and are pretty good.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Nov 12, 2021)

Wiggaboo


----------



## Solid Snek (Nov 13, 2021)

Poc.

It's funny because, even though it sounds so terse and belittling, with all the classic elements of a good slur - short, snappy, has a mixture of harsh consonants (k, c, g) and soft consonants that mimic the act of spitting or puking (w, p, b) - you can say poc all the fucking time and nobody will call you on it.

In fact, you call somebody a poc, and the very faggots who are usually oh-so-sensitive about using fun, silly racial slurs, will clap you on the back and treat you like a good ole boy!

Fuckin' pocs, man. Try it out some time!


----------



## Moff Ensign (Nov 16, 2021)

Actually can I change mine to Squid Game People?


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 17, 2021)

Ooga Booga 

Spear Chucker

Shylock

Oven Dodger

Gook

Rice Patty Special 

Trailer Trash


Wop

Bepenised

Ali Baba

Habib

Ape

Aunt Jemima

Beaner

Washington Shit Skins


Chink

Zebra

Dago


----------



## Ronnie McNut (Nov 17, 2021)

Jane Goodall for white women who date black men

Coonadian for black Canadians

Beaner Schnitzel for mixed Hispanic Germans 

Celestials for Chinese People

Here- http://rsdb.org  I hope this website can bring as much joy to your life as it has mine


----------



## Rapechu (Nov 17, 2021)

My personal favorite is "Chug" for an Amerind. You'll understand why they're called this if you hand one a bottle of vodka.



From The Uncanny Valley said:


> Chinaman because it's so hilariously uncreative


Chinaman isn't even meant to be an insult, it is literally the equivalent of Englishman or Frenchman. In Canada there was even a mountain named Chinaman's Peak, which was first climbed by a Chinaman (and therefore he was given the honor of naming it himself). It got renamed because the local Chinamen started to get pissy because they're historically illiterate whiners.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 17, 2021)

Joggers


----------



## Look over there (Nov 17, 2021)

Tard Police said:


> People of crime, I like to use it as an alternative plural form of "NIGGER!!!"


I use Perpetrators of Crime.


came4nudes said:


> Perker is my go to for sand people


Carpet pilot is a good old school obscure one.


----------



## Celestine (Nov 11, 2021)

Or if you think more than one is funny, rank them


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Nov 18, 2021)

Nothing will ever top jigaboo. Celestial, because it sounds like a shitty capeshit movie. Latinx and poc because it's wokesters using it.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Nov 20, 2021)

“Honky” is just a funny word.


----------



## Monkey_Fellow (Nov 22, 2021)

Gook or Kike


----------



## Tranimal Farm (Nov 23, 2021)

curry muncher or potato nigger


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 23, 2021)

Jiggaboo
Niggerboo
Colored cooney
Black porch monkey brown baboony
Melon muncher chicken bone sucker
Blue black silver back big spear chucker
Chocolate crickets spooky niglets


----------



## Radola Gajda (Nov 23, 2021)

Oven dodger
Negr


----------



## stares at error messages (Nov 23, 2021)

Moonpie


----------



## CrashMan2012 (Nov 23, 2021)

The first time a relative saw a black person, a little girl on a bus.  Probably 1940s.  He got very excited and said to his mother "Look, mom!  A niglet!"


----------



## awoo (Nov 23, 2021)

joggers


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Nov 23, 2021)

I totally forgot about North American Pavement Ape.


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 23, 2021)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> I totally forgot about North American Pavement Ape.


The North American east coast dindu


----------

